# So I might be Covid positive....



## Boogieman (Jul 15, 2020)

Ugh guys and gals I spent several days with a covid positive individual. Did not know at the time until tested and sure as shit she was positive.

Got the ole Covid test 2 days ago just waiting on the results. 

I'm a bit pissed that this happened and the fact that she didnt say a word until symptoms arose. She spent some time with another individual before that was not feeling well and failed to mention any of that to me. Fuuuuuuuuck, my gains are going to go down the toilet...

Only bright news is I feel fine still, no fever or symptoms. However my wife may have it as well as the kiddos they also spent time with this gal. 

My wife is doing the worst and has all the signs and symptoms....

Ok boys time to go get a workout before this shit hits me!


----------



## CJ (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry man, that sucks. Hopefully you'll be asymptomatic, along with the kids. You can always get a new wife. :32 (20):


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Sorry man, that sucks. Hopefully you'll be asymptomatic, along with the kids. You can always get a new wife. :32 (20):



Ha ha....now that there is some sick humor! Good luck to you and the family Boogieman. Like CJ said, hopefully you and the kids will be asymptomatic.


----------



## Massacre (Jul 15, 2020)

Good luck brother!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 15, 2020)

Well if you've been exposed don't go to a public place........like the gym.


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2020)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Make sure your will is updated


----------



## Seeker (Jul 15, 2020)

Damn, dude. Good luck. Hoping the best. I'm guessing your wife also took the test? You guys have to quarantine yourselves. Sending welk wishes


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 15, 2020)

yall be ok! 
keep us posted!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 15, 2020)

Good luck, Mate. Thats one test its good to fail.


----------



## tinymk (Jul 15, 2020)

Let’s hope not! Keep us posted brother, wishing you guys the best


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 15, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Well if you've been exposed don't go to a public place........like the gym.



Thank goodness I have a home gym!!! No public places for me!


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Keep us posted.



Will do, hopefully I breeze right through it! So far so good, no fever but starting to feel a bit run down. Prayers for Boogie! If you believe in that...lol


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 15, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Damn, dude. Good luck. Hoping the best. I'm guessing your wife also took the test? You guys have to quarantine yourselves. Sending welk wishes



Yes seek my wife and kids all got tested, should show the true picture when we get those test results back. Should be any day now


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh and yes we are quarantined at home...fukcovid-19


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Yes seek my wife and kids all got tested, should show the true picture when we get those test results back. Should be any day now



“Any day now”. 

“USA! USA!” Maybe not so much.....


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 16, 2020)

I woulda ordered a ZPack and some HydroxyClor already and been taking that shit. Get on them meds fuk all that.
!S!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 16, 2020)

Sorry to hear that man, I hope it doesn't get bad for you.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 16, 2020)

Sooner or later everyone is going to get it! Up the test!!!


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 16, 2020)

Damn man hope you all get and stay well soon.


----------



## chandy (Jul 16, 2020)

hope it comes back negative for the rest of yall man!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 16, 2020)

there are 3,048,000 confirmed cases in the us there are 138,000 confirmed deaths

so 138,000 equals roughly 4.5% (death rate) out of the 3,048,000

4.5% chance of death is that correct math ? 

(not trying to high jack the thread & hoping Boogieman will test negative)


----------



## CJ (Jul 16, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> there are 3,048,000 confirmed cases in the us there are 138,000 confirmed deaths
> 
> so 138,000 equals roughly 4.5% (death rate) out of the 3,048,000
> 
> ...



Not entirely, because you have to take into account the NON CONFIRMED cases that have happened, and that will give you the real number.

My friend had it, showed no obvious symptoms whatsoever, but his job was doing temperature screenings. He was a little high, got tested, was positive. Never showed any symptoms other than elevated temp. Never would've been screened unless he had to, I'm sure there are many cases like this that have never been accounted for.


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2020)

also in the U.K. anyone tested that dies they are counting it as corona. My wife works with the elderly and 85 year olds and older that are literally on deaths door waiting to die then get tested for pos and die are counted as corona virus deaths even though they would die anyway



CJ275 said:


> Not entirely, because you have to take into account the NON CONFIRMED cases that have happened, and that will give you the real number.
> 
> My friend had it, showed no obvious symptoms whatsoever, but his job was doing temperature screenings. He was a little high, got tested, was positive. Never showed any symptoms other than elevated temp. Never would've been screened unless he had to, I'm sure there are many cases like this that have never been accounted for.


----------



## CJ (Jul 16, 2020)

Trump said:


> also in the U.K. anyone tested that dies they are counting it as corona. My wife works with the elderly and 85 year olds and older that are literally on deaths door waiting to die then get tested for pos and die are counted as corona virus deaths even though they would die anyway



A supervisor at my job, his family is taking legal action to have Covid removed as the cause of death of one of their family members. He said it had nothing to do with Covid, that they just rubber stamped it. 

Not sure why their family even cares what's listed, but that's the story.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 16, 2020)

My wife tested positive about a month or so ago.  Wasn't a big deal.  If we hadn't known she had been in contact with someone who was positive and had her tested, we would have chalked it up to some mild allergies - never got worse than a mild sore throat.  Never got tested myself, just assumed I was positive since she was, but never experienced a single symptom.  We both self-quarantined, but from our standpoint it was nothing more than a slight annoyance.

Bottom line...don't freak out unless you have a reason to and take precautions so you don't spread it to others.


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 16, 2020)

Still no test results back but I do have a bit of an elevated temp 99.9 was my highest so far. Have a little body aches, and just noticed this morning while eating breakfast that my pancakes didnt taste like much more than cardboard. As well as a little lung congestion, so I think it has hit me some.

I am going to just take some tylenol and rest and hopefully get better soon.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 16, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Still no test results back but I do have a bit of an elevated temp 99.9 was my highest so far. Have a little body aches, and just noticed this morning while eating breakfast that my pancakes didnt taste like much more than cardboard. As well as a little lung congestion, so I think it has hit me some.
> 
> I am going to just take some tylenol and rest and hopefully get better soon.


Wish all the best for you my man.  Take care of yourself and family.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 16, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Not entirely, because you have to take into account the NON CONFIRMED cases that have happened, and that will give you the real number.
> 
> My friend had it, showed no obvious symptoms whatsoever, but his job was doing temperature screenings. He was a little high, got tested, was positive. Never showed any symptoms other than elevated temp. Never would've been screened unless he had to, I'm sure there are many cases like this that have never been accounted for.



we know a couple (man & woman) that both tested positive. The woman said it was like the the flu the man could barely feel any symtoms. Woulda just cruised through it like nothin if they werent tested.

Of course these tons of untested this & that but Im asking if the math is right.

Because Im going to start digging around death rates of different causes.

is that the correct formula ?


----------



## zeke42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hope you don't have it. I was sent home with a elevated temp, chills, and aches last Sunday. Felt fine the next day. Waiting on the results too...


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 16, 2020)

hydroxychloroquine seemed to help my family beat it. they were only given it after being forced to the hospital so if you can get your hands on it before hand and using it before that point(god forbid) it will probably speed up recovery. 

when the symptoms started getting bad they were having a hard time keeping hydrated which made things worse... So we figured in future case to try to maintain peak hydration and getting those nutrients, vitamins, and minerals in and eating foods that help with inflammation(not ibuprofen obviously) as soon as symptoms arrive. 

It gets difficult to keep up with them when you feel your worse so maybe even getting groceries and supplies ahead of time...

I hope you don't need this but if you do, I hope it helps.


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 17, 2020)

Update, got the test results back, I test neg, kids tested neg, wife tested pos. 

I feel like complete and utter shit today. Trying to stay hydrated and what not but this at this point has a flu like feel to it...

Wish I had some hydroxychloroquine, I dont know for sure if my doc can prescribe that or not I will give that a try.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 17, 2020)

Sending well wishes to the wife.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 17, 2020)

Hope u start feeling better soon man!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 17, 2020)

Hope yer Missus makes a quick & full recovery, Mate and you & yours all stay healthy.


----------



## Bredstrong (Jul 18, 2020)

This testing is all over the place. A guy I know went to different test sites and tested positive twice and negative once. It really makes you wonder about the legitimacy of the testing.

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Tneus525 (Jul 18, 2020)

Good luck, hope you and the family are alright


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 20, 2020)

Ok this is going to be a real quick response, I'm on the mend! No fever still fatigued but getting better day by day!

Time to get training!!!!


----------



## GSgator (Jul 21, 2020)

My aunts husband had it from the sounds of it he was on the tail end of it and WAM he got a kidney infection and had to go to the ER. My other aunt just tested positive and she feels fine they all live down by Dallas.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 21, 2020)

I caught a head cold this week but recovered.  Didn’t get tested. Just quarantined.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 21, 2020)

Glad you’re on the mends bro
A couple down the road from me in their 70’s are both positive. We live in a rural area, not that that matters. 
she is not doing well at all in the hospital on a ventilator and he was mowing the yard today. 
It is crazy how it effects people differently.


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 21, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Ok this is going to be a real quick response, I'm on the mend! No fever still fatigued but getting better day by day!
> 
> Time to get training!!!!




Hell yeah!  Glad to hear it.  Can't keep a good boogieman
Down!!


----------

